# Ehiem suface skimmer



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

HEY another piece of equipment question, this time I am looking for opinions on a surface skimmer. Perhaps you own one, maybe you've bought one tried it and set it in a cupboard. Different brands are they better, I am just using the Eheim one as an example.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't use one but I'm thinking about getting one since there's a film of oil on the surface of my 90gal. The tank has been set up for 3 yrs.... 

Are they usually used in FW setup?


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have that same thing floating on my tank, and was wondering if this would be the answer to getting rid of it. I "think" they can be used for FW, but I am hoping on getting that confiired too.

D


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been using the AquaClear brand since 2003. Love it .


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

I am also using the aquaclear surface skimmer on one of my brackish tanks and it works nicely for about $20 as compared to the $60 ish for the Ehim.

I am also considering getting a Tunze Nano Cleaner and rotating it around my tanks to manage my film on my other tanks.


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

...........


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

doogie said:


> HEY another piece of equipment question, this time I am looking for opinions on a surface skimmer. Perhaps you own one, maybe you've bought one tried it and set it in a cupboard. Different brands are they better, I am just using the Eheim one as an example.


The Eheim surface extractor is much better quality then the others I have seen. The Eheim is easier to adjust and draws from the two sides which is handy if one was to clog. It's use is intended for FW but can be used in SW as well. The Hagen/Fluval/Aquaclear ones are great for their price, I have found that it can be easy to get them stuck once and a while if you screw them down too far when adjusting. On the Eheim, adjustment is much smoother and easier. I guess you get what you pay for, they both work.


----------



## Homahfan (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the Eheim one in my planted Discus tank hooked into the intake of a Rena 2.

I love it! I have never had a problem with surface film since I put it in.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i use them there awesome . when my puffer eats there is a film on top of the water . skim some water its all gone . there very good


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

I have the Eheim's for more than 10 years already still works great!!


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I used Eheim before. I think it probably works better for fish only tanks. The intake is small and it gets plugged up in no time in a planted tank. It is also difficult to clean. The floating intake only works to a certain degree with variable water level. I now have Fluval installed parallel to the canister main intake. I have a ball valve to control the water flow from the skimmer. It works much better and easy to maintain.


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone that may want to try the Eheim surface skimming unit out, PM or call me. I have one but have misplaced the rubber piece at the top that connects the tubes together.
I put a pic here showing it.
778-686-1974


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Eheim skimmer will hookup to the Eheim #1 installation set? I guess I should have mentioned this originally, ooppss!

D


----------

